# Leigh jig



## marcros (12 Feb 2011)

I am looking for a new Router and Leigh dovetail jig. Does anybody have a particular router recommendation to go with the jig? Are there any features that I need to look out for.


----------



## Henning (13 Feb 2011)

I recently bought the Leigh D4R pro and use it with my Festool OF 1400. that's a sterling combination, but I would think most routers would work ok with the D4R at least. A large opening in the baseplate might be better initially, but you soon enough get the "feel". One way of looking at this is having a look at Leigh for which routers they make the different guidebushes for. Which jig are you looking at?


----------



## Dodge (13 Feb 2011)

Not wanting to throw a spanner in the works but have you considered a woodrat?

I sold with my Leigh jig several years ago after I got my woodrat as I found the leigh became redundant!

Rog


----------



## cambournepete (13 Feb 2011)

Dodge":i3arr1jw said:


> Not wanting to throw a spanner in the works but have you considered a woodrat?
> 
> I sold with my Leigh jig several years ago after I got my woodrat as I found the leigh became redundant!
> 
> Rog


I'll see your spanner and raise you a socket set... 

I sold my woodrat and got a leigh jig because I couldn't get on with the woodrat...


----------



## Chems (13 Feb 2011)

I used the leigh jig with a router with out fine height adjustment and it was so difficult. When I later used it with a router with one it was a much more enjoyable experience, so make sure you get one with fine height adjust.

Also try and get a super jig vs the other kind. You can do pins and tails at once rather than switching over.


----------



## Dodge (13 Feb 2011)

cambournepete":iawamfjy said:


> Dodge":iawamfjy said:
> 
> 
> > Not wanting to throw a spanner in the works but have you considered a woodrat?
> ...




(hammer) (hammer) =D> =D> 

I must admit it took me quite a while to get my head round the "woodrat" rub tummy pat head etc but after alot of use I must admit I find it excellent. Th main point being that I use it for alot more than just dovetails which you are limited to with the leigh (Isolocs etc included)

Rog


----------



## marcros (15 Feb 2011)

Henning":34gs8x7d said:


> I recently bought the Leigh D4R pro and use it with my Festool OF 1400. that's a sterling combination, but I would think most routers would work ok with the D4R at least. A large opening in the baseplate might be better initially, but you soon enough get the "feel". One way of looking at this is having a look at Leigh for which routers they make the different guidebushes for. Which jig are you looking at?



I have just bought the d4, and have picked up the M and T fingers to go in it from ebay


----------



## marcros (18 Feb 2011)

marcros":1cvmz7g4 said:


> Henning":1cvmz7g4 said:
> 
> 
> > I recently bought the Leigh D4R pro and use it with my Festool OF 1400. that's a sterling combination, but I would think most routers would work ok with the D4R at least. A large opening in the baseplate might be better initially, but you soon enough get the "feel". One way of looking at this is having a look at Leigh for which routers they make the different guidebushes for. Which jig are you looking at?
> ...



Does anybody know whether there is a stockist for spares in the UK. The company that I contacted were very helpful, but quoting 4-6 weeks delivery.


----------



## Mike.C (25 Feb 2011)

marcros":v6522s9k said:


> marcros":v6522s9k said:
> 
> 
> > Henning":v6522s9k said:
> ...



Axminster do a selection of spares http://www.axminster.co.uk/leigh-shopleigh/ As do Brimarc http://www.brimarc.com/category/Leigh-794622.htm

Cheers

Mike


----------



## jasonB (25 Feb 2011)

As Brimarc don't sell to the public try Handytools I wa sput onto them by Brimarc when I wanted some individual bits that they and Axi don't list

http://www.handytools.co.uk/acatalog/Le ... l_Jig.html

J


----------



## treefinch (26 Feb 2011)

Hi Ive got a leigh D4R,I use it with an elu 177e router but it can be used with almost any decent router with a half inch chuck,you just have to get the right adaptor for your router.Its supplied by leigh.The super jigs are definitely simpler for some functions but do not offer the same level of adjustments.The D4R is quite an expensive jig when you also have to buy the adaptor to suit your router,most likely an extra guide bush and a full set of dovetail and straight cutters specific for the jig.You do have the option to add on extra finger bars and templates to increase its versatility.I use my jig quite often and its well paid for itself.Hope this helps.


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Mar 2011)

Ref the Leigh Jig/Woodrat pros and cons.


I know how versatile the Woodrat is, but the Leigh can be used for a few more jobs than just dovetailing, and without buying separate finger plates etc. You have to get your head around a few 'mods' to make it do these jobs. 
I'll start by reminding that the jig will cut sliding dovetails. 

So if it will do that, it will also hold work while you trim the ends of table-tops up to the maximum width of the jig.
Work stub tenons on wide boards. 
Work grooves in end-grain up to the width of the jig.
It will also cut repeated, equidistant cross-grain housings. 
It can be made to raise panels up to the width of the jig. 
You can cut finger-joints too, without buying the expensive Leigh plate. 
And transferring the pattern of the dovetails from one side of the jig to the other is a snip, marking the settings with a pencil, and one flip of the finger-template. Reset the fingers to the pencil marks on the right side of the jig, then put the plate back into cutting position, and away you go.

HTH

John


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Apr 2011)

marcros":2bwmj8qy said:


> marcros":2bwmj8qy said:
> 
> 
> > Henning":2bwmj8qy said:
> ...



Marcos, 
Ref. the Mortice and tenon plate for the Leigh jig...
If it's the same one I have, it is intended for making the large multiple mortice and tenons, used in arts & crafts furniture for making carcasses, and fitting fixed shelves in bookcases.

I suppose you could make normal M&T joints with it, but I had enough problems at first working out how to use it for it's intended purpose. Works well overall, but it is a bit of a 'learning curve'. 

I always use two routers with the jig. One with a dovetail bit and one with a straight bit. Like Ramon Weston used to demonstrate. Saves messing about. 

John


----------



## marcros (28 Apr 2011)

It sounds like the same one. It only stands me at about £10, so I will have a play with it when I get set up and if it doesnt do what I want it to, I will bang it back on fleabay. Do you find yourself using it much?

I like the look of the finger joint templates and the isolocs, but they look like the type of thing that would end up costing £100+ per joint they are used for. Like many things, they would be bought with the intention of using them often, but in reality, hardly used. The Leigh jig itself seems to a fantastic bit of kit, when I finally work out how to use its features and functions!


----------



## Benchwayze (28 Apr 2011)

Hi Marcos, 

My Leigh is twenty-odd years old, but I use it well enough. 
I bought the Mortice and tenon fingers for an Arts and Crafts style book-case I made in one-inch Quarter-sawn oak. 
It worked well, and saved a lot of time. (After I figured out how to set up and use the thing!' ) All the shelves were fixed in place using 'multiple' M&Ts, in the 'Green and Green' (or is it Greene?) style. No pics I'm afraid. The piece is somewhere in the US of A now! But it didn't wobble when it was finished, so I daresay it's still tight. Yes I'd recommend the finger-plate as a good addition to the jig, but only if you are going to use it a lot, would you buy it specially. 

I don't think it's made any more, so eBay seems the best bet if anyone wanted one. 

There's a lot more woodwork operations the Leigh will do, besides the ones in the manual. If you sit and think about how it cuts the sliding dovetail for instance, you'll see how it could be used to trim end-grain on table-tops, up to the width of your jig. And by using a straight cutter instead of a dovetail cutter, it will cut horizontal housings to take shelves too. 

I wouldn't say it's as versatile as a 'Woodrat', but I think it's easier to learn, and it can do much more than just dovetails! 


Regards
John


----------

